# Playing or Fighting?



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

Two of our mice sometimes chase each other and the odd squeak is heard when they stop and are "nuzzling" each other. No blood is drawn. Is it them just playing a bit too roughly or something i should be worried about?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if they are female it's fine,if male it could be the start of permanent fighting,keep a watch for rough looking coats and split ears, a sign that harmonious living is at an end.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

If you see blood then its time to take out the bully I would say. I had one and I removed her rather than removing the one being picked on. But I found a mouse that the bully got on with, funnily enough it was another bully! so I now have harmony back in my camp. I find my quiet ones get on well together, and my more dominant ones get on well together which is weird as you would expect them to be jostling for possition all the time :? 
Bucks hardly ever get on once past a certain age (havent kept an account of what that age is) but there are people here that have bucks living together with no problems


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

if you breed one of the good things about making your own'strain' is that you will get to know the strains particular characteristics.I can keep all my chams,fawn and cham tan bucks together all of their lives even breeders where as the brokens and bews fight viciously from an early age.


----------



## sasandcol (Dec 12, 2008)

The mice in question are girlies and have always lived together so I think its harmless like Sarahc said, but just wanted to make sure.


----------

